

Facebook petitioned to stop censoring prominent Icelandic feminist - HerraBRE
https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/facebook-stop-silencing-people-for-making-the-world-aware-of-hate-speech

======
HerraBRE
To add a little context, the feminist (who is an acquaintance of mine) has had
her account blocked four times now, for posting screenshots of hateful or
misogynistic online speech, including direct threats of violence, to her
Facebook wall.

Facebook does not seem to care that all the content she posted was taken from
public forums, usually the embedded Facebook comments on one of Iceland's
largest online publications. This has led to the ironic situation that the
people using Facebook to post threatening or violent messages are untouched,
but the person drawing attention to their behavior is punished.

It seems Facebook's style of community policing has the unintended consequence
of giving "the masses" a powerful tool to silence and punish people with
unpopular opinions.

One wonders whether this is largely a function of the language barrier (the
Facebook review staff probably don't read Icelandic), or whether this is a
larger systemic problem?

